# Hernia



## lcomfort (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there a code for history of hernia repair?
Thanks for your help


----------



## molivier (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't think there is one specifically for hernia......but what do you think of this?

ICD-9 V15.29

Other Personal History Presenting Hazards To Health > Personal History Of Surgery To Other Organs 

Michele


----------

